# Is the weather in Toronto better than London?



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi guys, how is the weather in Toronto all year round? Is it better than the weather in London? Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Define better?

The winters are colder and drier.

The summers are hotter .

Spring and fall are fairly short.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Are there more sunny days in the winter in Toronto?



NickZ said:


> Define better?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Sunny days in a cold country aren't a good thing during the winter. You'll get plenty of sunny days but they'll be damn cold. No cover means all the heat escapes during the night.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Many British people move to Toronto because they don't like the weather in the UK. I don't get it... since the weather in Toronto is not that much different...



NickZ said:


> Sunny days in a cold country aren't a good thing during the winter. You'll get plenty of sunny days but they'll be damn cold. No cover means all the heat escapes during the night.


----------



## simonh81 (Mar 14, 2010)

ExPatrick said:


> Many British people move to Toronto because they don't like the weather in the UK. I don't get it... since the weather in Toronto is not that much different...


The weather is definitely better in Toronto.

You don't see outdoor water parks in the UK, however Ontario has two; Wonderland and Wild Water Kingdom. The Summers get into the mid 80s which lets you do anything you want outdoors. Winters are notoriously cold, however its also cold in England, the only difference is in Ontario you can do winter sports, in england you have to fly to Italy or Austria.

Much more blue sky in Ontario, than England which believe me ..cold or not, this is a big deal because theres nothing worse than looking up and seeing miserable grey foggy sky. Its depressing.

You can also count on weather in Toronto, unlike England


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd argue that Toronto isn't that cold in winter. Since 2001 I've spent nine winters in Canada 6 in Quebec, 2 in Ontario (GTA) and 1 in Saskatchewan. 


The 2 in the GTA were easily the warmest.


----------

